# macintoch classic



## gastouf (5 Avril 2007)

Bonjours a tous , voila j'ai un vieux mac classic , mais il ne marche plus . en effet quand je  l'allume , j'ai le fond d'ecran du bureau  , mais au milieu de l'ecran je vois une disquette avec un point d'interrogation . Je sais pas se que c'est si vous pouviez m'eclairer .. j'ai deduit qu'il me fallai une disquette avec un truc specifique dessus mais je sais pas quoi 

autre truc , sa peut valoir combien un pc comme sa aupres de collectioneur ? 

merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

C'est simplement qu'il n'a pas de syst&#232;me install&#233; sur son disque dur (ou alos que ce syst&#232;me est endommag&#233. Cette machine peut recevoir les syst&#232;mes du 6.0.7 au 7.5.5.

Point de vue valeur, c'est pas grand chose, il ne s'agit pas d'un des premiers Mac, mais d'une r&#233;&#233;dition de 1992, ses caract&#233;ristiques sont tr&#232;s proches du Mac SE (sinon identiques).


----------



## gastouf (5 Avril 2007)

j'opterai pour le systeme endomagé , si mes souvenirs sont bons c'est du au fait que je l'etaignais mal ... et je peut le trouver ou ce systeme 6.07 ?


----------



## Invité (5 Avril 2007)

Regarde l&#224; (j'ai la flemme de regarder quel sont les syst&#232;mes que la Pomme daigne laisser en Dl :mouais: )


----------



## OrdinoMac (5 Avril 2007)

gastouf a dit:


> autre truc , sa peut valoir combien un pc comme sa aupres de collectioneur ?




Un prix fou si c'est 'collectionneur' qui l'achète.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Un prix fou si c'est 'collectionneur' qui l'achète.



Les collectionneurs donnent dans les 30  pour des Apple IIe en parfait état de marche, alors, tu penses, un Mac de 92 ...


----------



## gastouf (5 Avril 2007)

[FONT=Geneva,Helvetica,Arial]Macintosh/System/Older_System/For_System_7.1.x/Compatibility_Checker_2.0.sea.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/For_System_7.1.x/System_Update_3.0_1.4MB.sea.bin
Macintosh/System/Older_System/For_System_7.1.x/System_Update_3.0_800K_Disk.sea.bin
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Helvetica,Arial]Macintosh/System/Older_System/System_6.0.x/SSW_6.0.5_Disk1of4.sea.bin


j'ai trouv&#233; sa ... je savais pas trop ou chercher donc j'ai regarder par raport aux versions ... je les ai mis sur disquette separement pour le passer sur le mac mais sa n'a rien donn&#233; . Me grondez pas si j'ai fait un truc stupide  que dois je faire ? 
[/FONT]


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les collectionneurs donnent dans les 30 &#8364; pour des Apple IIe en parfait &#233;tat de marche, alors, tu penses, un Mac de 92 ...



oui mais le apple IIe a durer 10 ans , sa commercialisation c'est finie en 93 , il y avait donc beaucoup plus de produit ! pour les collectioneur , c'est pas l'age qui compte , mais la raret&#233; [FONT=Geneva,Helvetica,Arial]
[/FONT]


----------



## OrdinoMac (5 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les collectionneurs donnent dans les 30  pour des Apple IIe en parfait état de marche, alors, tu penses, un Mac de 92 ...



j'avais oublié de mettre le smiley


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2007)

gastouf a dit:


> oui mais le apple IIe a durer 10 ans , sa commercialisation c'est finie en 93 , il y avait donc beaucoup plus de produit ! pour les collectioneur , c'est pas l'age qui compte , mais la raret&#233; [FONT=Geneva,Helvetica,Arial]
> [/FONT]



Non, le Mac Classic n'est pas une raret&#233;, c'est une ressuc&#233;e l&#233;g&#232;rement modernis&#233;e du Macplus, aux caract&#233;ristiques assez proches du Mac SE, mais qui, vendu 1300 $ de moins (soit pr&#232;s de deux fois moins cher), a eu une assez forte diffusion. C'&#233;tait un peu l'anc&#234;tre des "Performa", les Mac &#224; prix abordable.

Par contre, nouvelle int&#233;ressante pour toi, comme son mod&#232;le (le Mac plus), il semble qu'il soit capable de restaurer son syst&#232;me d'origine &#224; partir de sa Rom. Par contre, arriv&#233; au Mac par son a&#238;n&#233; aux performances infiniment sup&#233;rieures, le SE30, qui lui, ne disposait pas de cette capacit&#233;, je ne sais pas comment proc&#233;der. Toutefois, une recherche dans ce forum devrait t'aider, je crois me souvenir que le sujet y fut abord&#233; nagu&#232;re.


----------



## OrdinoMac (6 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, nouvelle intéressante pour toi, comme son modèle (le Mac plus), il semble qu'il soit capable de restaurer son système d'origine à partir de sa Rom.




Avec la combinaison Pomme-Alt-X-O au demarrage.


----------



## guytantakul (6 Avril 2007)

Whâââ ! Je ne le savais pas ça !


----------



## OrdinoMac (6 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, nouvelle intéressante pour toi, comme son modèle (le Mac plus), il semble qu'il soit capable de restaurer son système d'origine à partir de sa Rom.



Le MacPlus a aussi un système en rom ? est ce avec la meme combinaison de touches qu'on peut y accéder ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2007)

En fait, apr&#232;s r&#233;examen de la question, apparemment non. J'avais d&#233;duit &#231;a de l'affirmation de Mac Tracker comme quoi le Classic &#233;tait un Mac Plus relook&#233;, mais en regardant de plus pr&#232;s la fiche du Mac Plus, ils n'en parlent pas.


----------



## brancat (6 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, après réexamen de la question, apparemment non. J'avais déduit ça de l'affirmation de Mac Tracker comme quoi le Classic était un Mac Plus relooké, mais en regardant de plus près la fiche du Mac Plus, ils n'en parlent pas.



Exact, il n'y a que le Classic qui a un OS6 en ROM. Et il est en anglais.


----------



## Manzarek (14 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Le mien (de Classic) affiche un "damier" au démarrage...
Il y a peu de temps encore, il fonctionnait parfaitement et puis d'un coup, j'ai voulu l'allumer et plus rien sauf ce foutu damier   

Une idée pour sauver mon ancêtre ?

Merci,
Eric.


----------



## OrdinoMac (14 Avril 2007)

pour commencer vérifier les causes de pannes citées ici :
http://www.biwa.ne.jp/~shamada/fullmac/repairEng.html


----------



## waldo38 (20 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai suivi les conseils du site mais j'ai toujours le pb de damier ... :sick:

Une autre idée ?

Merci d'avance

@+


----------

